# PIC of 5500 sq ft house I did .



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I did this basically by myself except 2 day when my nefew came out and help me run 2500 ft of 1/2 pex pipe. My wife came out and help me carry the tub/shower units into the house. If you would like to see the floor plan go to www.dunvillecustomhomes.com click on floor plans then click on Henderzahs this would be the house I did. I have more pictures but they didn't turn out as good???


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It's allot of money running those manifold systems.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks good. Headers can look nice when the time is taken to arrange the pex properly. :thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

do those gas regulators have vents? or are they those with the little balls in them that don't need vented?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice work ! May I ask ,,, Are you NOT required purple primer in your area ??

Well done !!

Cal


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Cal:
1. Purple prime is reqired on sewer mains (outside of house) unless you use gasket type of fittings.
2. If your company has to many leaks on the drain systems in the house the inspector will require you to start to use purple primer. (probation period)

ILPlumber:
Vents are the little brass looking nuts on the top side of the reg on the out side of the reg. Blow up pic you will see them. IF we put the reg on there sides we have to run a clear hose from the brass nut to out side the house why ????? you got me!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I think there is a stainless ball in there. I haven't taken one apart. You can see it down in there. Sometimes reg venting as a bigger job the the gas line itself.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Where's the vent on the tub drain?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe it's a floor drain. UPC doesn't require vents on them


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

IYTG: Umm what tub drain???? If you are refering to the 1 1/2" P-trap that is below the ceiling in the basement, that would be the water softner drain.:yes: 

But to answer your question here we run 3" throw in an 3x2 wye run 2" off of wye the throw in an 2x1 1/2 Wye take the Y side to the lav for vent and the butt end to the tub. I hope I explained that clearly. :blink:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

ahhh, indirect waste i see. . . we're not required anything on them that is SPECIFIC to the backwash dump drain. 

i hate the UPC, lol, it's so confusing to our code 

most of the time, we just pipe them down in a floor drain.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

But, indirect waste in commercial buildings shall have trap primers and individually vented back to the branch vent.

on air handling units, we're allowed 1-3 condensate drains on a 1.5" open receptacle and 4-8 condensate lines on a 2" open receptacle. Pedicure chairs are 1-2 tailpieces can dump into a 2" open receptacle and 3-6 on a 3" open receptacle.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

tight work 3kings.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

*claps* looking good. always post more please


----------



## cincnc (Oct 14, 2008)

holy DWV spaghetti. 
what was above the utility room that you couldn't run the vents up through that second floor, and what was on the 2" vent and the 2 1.5" vents running all along the basement wall?

beautiful pex work though.


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

*1*

Everyone has there way of doing things or different codes, so I won't touch the DWV. 

The PEX makes me ask a question. Why all the fittings on the incoming? PEX's claim is less fittings and I've been told by reps and other installers to avoid them and curve the pipe. Less chance for joint leaks or flow restriction. 

I know it doesn't _look_ as good, but it _performs_ better.

It's hard to think this way if coming from copper. 

J.C.


----------



## cincnc (Oct 14, 2008)

down here in the south we love pex, i mean absolutely adore it... at first we all ran copper stubouts but most guys now just run pex straight out to the cutoff, to me copper looks beautiful, but even now we've gotten ridden of the 12" of copper off the wh.... so it's all plastic all the time, 

all i can say is. is that no matter what pipe it is copper, pex, quest, brass fittings, copper fittings, plastic fittings, don't none of them hold up to hard water, it all bursts, all of it... the house i did in june where they've had 3 different carpet cleaning companies and 5 (supposed plumbers) out is just a mess of copper fixed with quest, quest fixed with pex, pex fixed with shark bites, shark bites to copper, and so on... All i know is even l type copper and brand new virgin pex can't withstand the powers that be yet... but that's what we're here for.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome cincnc how about an intro?


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

You've seen hard water have negative effects on PEX pipe? Or just the fittings? 

J.C.


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

cinnc? You there?

J.C.


----------



## cincnc (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah, it ate through the pex copper fittings, the brass fittings, the copper pipe... basically it just turned the fittings brittal and it did it in a matter of months... I'm a 5 year man in Cary NC... Most of the work i deal with is buildings from the 1800's and the plumbing was put in in the 40's so lots of galvanizes and lots of artifacts


----------



## cincnc (Oct 14, 2008)

The pipe it self may have just sat outside for all i know but what good is the pipe if none of the fittings could withstand the water?


----------



## bathpro62 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice work. Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

bathpro62 said:


> Nice work. Looks great. :thumbup:


 
Call me cynical but my guess is with your signature line you might just be a SPAMMER.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Call me cynical but my guess is with your signature line you might just be a SPAMMER.


 
And when you look at the website in his contact info you know that it is spamming!:furious:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Call me cynical but my guess is with your signature line you might just be a SPAMMER.



I would have to say your correct , Looked like he was just spamming a bit


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Whats the matter Joe?
We were just talking about Bath pro...

We like it when new people drop in and introduce themselves...
Tell us a little about themselves.
This person just dropped in to spam so we don't like him...

Joe? Have you introduced yourself yet?


----------



## Pipelayingghost (Jan 1, 2009)

dwv piping could have been neater.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I propose a new rule in the PZ by-laws:yes:

Before you critique another plumbers pictures he post. You must post pics of your own work.

The above post. To have credibility should read. Drains could be neater. Here's how neat mine are. (pic).

Just an idea. I'm prepared to go down in flames:whistling2:


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I propose a new rule in the PZ by-laws:yes:
> 
> Before you critique another plumbers pictures he post. You must post pics of your own work.
> 
> ...


i second the motion :thumbsup:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I propose a new rule in the PZ by-laws:yes:
> 
> Before you critique another plumbers pictures he post. You must post pics of your own work.
> 
> ...


 

I agree, I post alot of pics, because I want opinions, but anyone can flat out just talk shiat, anyone can say I do this or this, but lets see it done!

I second this, or third it, whatever it may be!


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

good work! looks like some people still take pride in their work. 

im wondering if you get any noise from the pex lines strapped together from thermal expansion on the hot water lines.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Could be neater Huh let see a picture of your work! Mr. Pipelayingghost.

I second to last the vote of IL plumbing new rule. 

For the amount of room I had to work with I personally feel it turned out great! And accually Those pictures made it in a loacel builders magazine in the area I do work in and landed me 2 more Custom home builders:tt2::tt2:

Sorry guys my child side of me kicked in. 

The only people thoughts of my work that concern me are the ones who are writting the checks.


----------



## plumber4200 (Feb 11, 2011)

3KP, I like your work! Very Neat!
Pat


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

3KP said:


> I did this basically by myself except 2 day when my nefew came out and help me run 2500 ft of 1/2 pex pipe. My wife came out and help me carry the tub/shower units into the house. If you would like to see the floor plan go to www.dunvillecustomhomes.com click on floor plans then click on Henderzahs this would be the house I did. I have more pictures but they didn't turn out as good???


 Nice looking work! In the third pic of the gas lines. how hard is it for you to get elevated pressure there? here it is getting harder by the day. Our shop did a house with four 2" steel ines all elevated to one house.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

nice work,nice and clean lots going ,maybe a stupid off topic question but why in the states do you run pvc dwv as suppossed to abs?


----------



## Sylvain (Jan 22, 2011)

3KP said:


> I did this basically by myself except 2 day when my nefew came out and help me run 2500 ft of 1/2 pex pipe. My wife came out and help me carry the tub/shower units into the house. If you would like to see the floor plan go to www.dunvillecustomhomes.com click on floor plans then click on Henderzahs this would be the house I did. I have more pictures but they didn't turn out as good???


Can you tell me why do plumbers fix the pipes on wooden boards ?

Why not directly on the concrete wall ?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Dear god help us!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

3KP said:


> I did this basically by myself except 2 day when my nefew came out and help me run 2500 ft of 1/2 pex pipe. My wife came out and help me carry the tub/shower units into the house. If you would like to see the floor plan go to www.dunvillecustomhomes.com click on floor plans then click on Henderzahs this would be the house I did. I have more pictures but they didn't turn out as good???


Why are some lines blue and some red?:laughing: Nice job!


----------



## Sylvain (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm from France, overhere we don't put wooden boards, I would just like to know why do you use that.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sylvain said:


> I'm from France, overhere we don't put wooden boards, I would just like to know why do you use that.


What do you use?


----------



## Sylvain (Jan 22, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> What do you use?












I fix it directly one the drywalls or concrete walls


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm confused What do you attach your lugged brass elbows to then? Wood is always the way. Drywall is not structural Ever


----------



## Walt (Mar 12, 2011)

*help me*



3KP said:


> I did this basically by myself except 2 day when my nefew came out and help me run 2500 ft of 1/2 pex pipe. My wife came out and help me carry the tub/shower units into the house. If you would like to see the floor plan go to www.dunvillecustomhomes.com click on floor plans then click on Henderzahs this would be the house I did. I have more pictures but they didn't turn out as good???


 nice looking work. but i have a question, i like to design water piping for recirculation for customer convenience and water conserving. with those manifold systems ,other than being able to shut off lines individually, which you can do at the stop anywho, what is the advantage, and how do you get hot water to fixtures quick especially in a house of that size. they are neat systems but i have not been able to sell myself yet. can you help me see the benefits, thanks and God bless.


----------



## Sylvain (Jan 22, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> I'm confused What do you attach your lugged brass elbows to then? Wood is always the way. Drywall is not structural Ever


I'm not sure to understand what do you mean... Copper bell hanger is for pipes hanging, you cannot attach brass fittings with it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sylvain said:


> I fix it directly one the drywalls or concrete walls


Does the anchor ever pull out when sunk into drywall if it's bumped or yanked on? 

I could see it being a good way to anchor to concrete.


----------



## Sylvain (Jan 22, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Does the anchor ever pull out when sunk into drywall if it's bumped or yanked on?
> 
> I could see it being a good way to anchor to concrete.


No issues if you use an expansion anchor.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sylvain said:


> No issues if you use an expansion anchor.


I can speak for myself at least, we use scrap 2x4s on wood stud jobs and metal trac on metal stud jobs because it's more rigid inside walls.

It's easier for the drywallers to destroy a hold right bracket than it is to tear up a piece of trac screwed off to two studs.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

IMO unistrutt looks a little stronger and more proffesional than a ring hanging off of a wall, depends on the application nothing wrong with plywood in the right area


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

suzie said:


> Why are some lines blue and some red?:laughing: Nice job!


You run red & blue for the Mexicans & Inspectors.:laughing:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

suzie said:


> Why are some lines blue and some red?:laughing: Nice job!


 
Red is for hot
Blue is for cold (soft)
white is hard water lines


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

3KP said:


> white is hard water lines


Oh... You mean like ice, right? :jester:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

